# Prime Video App Upgrade



## karlbarth (Sep 27, 2003)

I fear I know the answer to this question, but does anyone know if/when the Tivo Bolt will get an update to the Prime Video app that allows for the new feature of user profiles? I have it on iOS and Roku at this point, but love the "one box" solution of Tivo Bolt.

My fear is that this is becoming, basically, an abandoned product. (Also having some lock up/reboot issues that I suspect are heat related.)

I've been away from these forums for years. Any help/insights would be most appreciated!


----------



## TostitoBandito (Sep 18, 2006)

I suspect there may eventually be an update since Tivo has to at least pretend to support the core legacy streaming apps on the Bolt/Edge, but I wouldn't expect it anytime soon. Things like this have a tendency to randomly appear a year later. As for the one box solution, the Bolt will never be that unless you are content with their limited app selection, older app versions, and limited 4K/HDR support. Tivo's future seems to be in streaming sticks in the android ecosystem and not their older DVR's, so support for these will likely deteriorate even more in the future.

As for the overheating, having the Bolt sit directly on top of a USB powered 120mm fan has worked well for me. Keeps cool air moving under it.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

karlbarth said:


> (Also having some lock up/reboot issues that I suspect are heat related.)


Re: heat, see TiVo offering Bolt Vox to replace Roamio Plus.

It's cheap insurance for me...


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

TostitoBandito said:


> I suspect there may eventually be an update since Tivo has to at least pretend to support the core legacy streaming apps on the Bolt/Edge, but I wouldn't expect it anytime soon. Things like this have a tendency to randomly appear a year later. As for the one box solution, the Bolt will never be that unless you are content with their limited app selection, older app versions, and limited 4K/HDR support. Tivo's future seems to be in streaming sticks in the android ecosystem and not their older DVR's, so support for these will likely deteriorate even more in the future.
> 
> As for the overheating, having the Bolt sit directly on top of a USB powered 120mm fan has worked well for me. Keeps cool air moving under it.


tivo doesn't support the apps the apps developers like Amazon do.


----------



## TostitoBandito (Sep 18, 2006)

ajwees41 said:


> tivo doesn't support the apps the apps developers like Amazon do.


Blah blah blah, we really don't need this excuse for the millionth time. Yeah we all know that technically the streaming platform owners own the apps and obviously have to develop them for various platforms, but Tivo ultimately has the responsibility to lobby those providers to make these apps for their customers. If Tivo sells me a product promising app support and then fails to deliver or maintain it, it's Tivo's fault regardless of whatever excuse they or their supporters care to trot out. If Tivo didn't think they had enough market share or clout or whatever to get continued support from Netflix/Amazon/etc... but decided to sell that promise to customers anyways, that's 100% on them. This isn't some vast anti-Tivo conspiracy where every provider schemes ways they can screw us over, it's incompetence and misleading advertising by Tivo, full stop. They have an antiquated app platform in their DVR's that nobody wants to develop for or support anymore, and that's on them.

Sorry, I'm just sick of seeing that excuse every single time anyone makes a valid complaint about Tivo's inability to support streaming apps on a box that can cost many hundreds of dollars with lifetime service when $40 streaming sticks offer an experience which is many times better. The fact that they recently rolled out the Edge which has the same antiquated app support is mind boggling to me. They can't be selling very many of those. I'm not sure DVR's will be a viable product much longer regardless, but they could have at least found a way to merge a modern androidtv or similar app architecture with their newest DVR so they could offer the full range of app support competitive with other streaming devices and TV's.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Hulu has had profiles for over a year now? and TiVo still doesn't have them.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

TostitoBandito said:


> Blah blah blah, we really don't need this excuse for the millionth time. Yeah we all know that technically the streaming platform owners own the apps and obviously have to develop them for various platforms, but Tivo ultimately has the responsibility to lobby those providers to make these apps for their customers. If Tivo sells me a product promising app support and then fails to deliver or maintain it, it's Tivo's fault regardless of whatever excuse they or their supporters care to trot out. If Tivo didn't think they had enough market share or clout or whatever to get continued support from Netflix/Amazon/etc... but decided to sell that promise to customers anyways, that's 100% on them. This isn't some vast anti-Tivo conspiracy where every provider schemes ways they can screw us over, it's incompetence and misleading advertising by Tivo, full stop. They have an antiquated app platform in their DVR's that nobody wants to develop for or support anymore, and that's on them.
> 
> Sorry, I'm just sick of seeing that excuse every single time anyone makes a valid complaint about Tivo's inability to support streaming apps on a box that can cost many hundreds of dollars with lifetime service when $40 streaming sticks offer an experience which is many times better. The fact that they recently rolled out the Edge which has the same antiquated app support is mind boggling to me. They can't be selling very many of those. I'm not sure DVR's will be a viable product much longer regardless, but they could have at least found a way to merge a modern androidtv or similar app architecture with their newest DVR so they could offer the full range of app support competitive with other streaming devices and TV's.


if you don't like it drop tivo


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

TostitoBandito said:


> Blah blah blah, we really don't need this excuse for the millionth time. Yeah we all know that technically the streaming platform owners own the apps and obviously have to develop them for various platforms, but Tivo ultimately has the responsibility to lobby those providers to make these apps for their customers. If Tivo sells me a product promising app support and then fails to deliver or maintain it, it's Tivo's fault regardless of whatever excuse they or their supporters care to trot out. If Tivo didn't think they had enough market share or clout or whatever to get continued support from Netflix/Amazon/etc... but decided to sell that promise to customers anyways, that's 100% on them. This isn't some vast anti-Tivo conspiracy where every provider schemes ways they can screw us over, it's incompetence and misleading advertising by Tivo, full stop. They have an antiquated app platform in their DVR's that nobody wants to develop for or support anymore, and that's on them.
> 
> Sorry, I'm just sick of seeing that excuse every single time anyone makes a valid complaint about Tivo's inability to support streaming apps on a box that can cost many hundreds of dollars with lifetime service when $40 streaming sticks offer an experience which is many times better. The fact that they recently rolled out the Edge which has the same antiquated app support is mind boggling to me. They can't be selling very many of those. I'm not sure DVR's will be a viable product much longer regardless, but they could have at least found a way to merge a modern androidtv or similar app architecture with their newest DVR so they could offer the full range of app support competitive with other streaming devices and TV's.


It isnt an excuse. It is a fact. If you think Tivo has some responsibility to lobby anyone you are really delusional....


----------



## TostitoBandito (Sep 18, 2006)

Wow. So if I sell you a piece of hardware for $800 promising a certain array of application support (as a core feature of the device), and then fail to maintain that support it's not my fault at all? I just tell my customers to go yell at some other company and take zero responsibility? Seems like a great way to stay in business.

This forum is crazy town sometimes.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

TostitoBandito said:


> Wow. So if I sell you a piece of hardware for $800 promising a certain array of application support (as a core feature of the device), and then fail to maintain that support it's not my fault at all? I just tell my customers to go yell at some other company and take zero responsibility? Seems like a great way to stay in business.
> 
> This forum is crazy town sometimes.


I would agree with you in the case of TiVo advertising the Vudu app on their Edge DVR when it wasn't functional on it.

I disagree with your characterization for this Amazon Prime Video and Hulu example. Both Amazon and Hulu are available on your TiVo. It may not be the version you want or have the upgrade/features you desire, but TiVo never promised full, complete support for all future app upgrades in perpetuity.

Bottom line is that it gets back to what the app makers want to do, not TiVo.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

TostitoBandito said:


> Wow. So if I sell you a piece of hardware for $800 promising a certain array of application support (as a core feature of the device), and then fail to maintain that support it's not my fault at all? I just tell my customers to go yell at some other company and take zero responsibility? Seems like a great way to stay in business.
> 
> This forum is crazy town sometimes.


It's not crazy when you keep insisting this is Tivo's issue, and it keeps getting brought up that the providers code and distribute the applications.
This is not something new, this has been the case and been discussed for years and since the Roamio days, nothing has changed and that's why seeing someone get upset like it's a new development results in a lot of head shaking.

If someone wants a device with a robust set of streaming applications, then it's not out of line to expect that the buyer would do some research how well the product is supported by providers, I can promise no one looks into the status of apps on Tivo and gets back "yes they're awesome and have a fantastic variety of well supported applications" as an answer.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

TostitoBandito said:


> Wow. So if I sell you a piece of hardware for $800 promising a certain array of application support (as a core feature of the device), and then fail to maintain that support it's not my fault at all? I just tell my customers to go yell at some other company and take zero responsibility? Seems like a great way to stay in business.
> 
> This forum is crazy town sometimes.


Tivo never promised app support


----------



## poppagene (Dec 29, 2001)

karlbarth said:


> I fear I know the answer to this question, but does anyone know if/when the Tivo Bolt will get an update to the Prime Video app that allows for the new feature of user profiles? I have it on iOS and Roku at this point, but love the "one box" solution of Tivo Bolt.
> 
> My fear is that this is becoming, basically, an abandoned product. (Also having some lock up/reboot issues that I suspect are heat related.)
> 
> I've been away from these forums for years. Any help/insights would be most appreciated!


Don't hold your breath. Amazon has stopped sending 4K and HDR to the TiVo Bolt in the existing app. In the competition for streaming during this pandemic, Amazon will likely continue to favor it's Fire TV solutions over other apps.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

FWIW, I noticed today that Amazon Prime had profiles on my TiVo Edge for Antenna.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

At $950 with lifetime service, I would expect the Edge for Cable to have full throated apps that are updated regularly. Tivo advertises the Edge as the swiss army knife for your TV, but doesn't mention that some of the blades are dull.


----------



## upgradepathnotfound (Nov 5, 2016)

ajwees41 said:


> if you don't like it drop tivo


finally, some solid advice.


----------

